# Heartbroken



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

I lost my best friend today. Kelly was 13 years old and my constant companion. She has had arthritis for a long time but fell last night and couldn't walk. We took her to the vet today and found a tumor had destroyed much of the bone in her right knee and when she fell she fractured her leg. Due to the arthritis her other back leg just wasn't strong enough to hold her up. The options given to us were not anything we wanted to put her through, she's been too good a dog, so we let her go. We lost another golden who was 14 about two years ago. It seems very weird not to have them around. My wife and I don't know if we want to go through this again or not, but it just doesn't seem like home without a dog around. I feel kind of lost right now.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - my condolences to your family. 

I first joined a Golden forum after loosing my first Golden Jake. I hope that you will stay and receive support from those that know the loss you now feel. When they go - they take a piece of our hearts with them - some folks say that their hearts look like swiss cheese. My heart has just one hole - it took a while but I've opened it up to another Golden baby. I hope in time, when you are ready you will do the same. You're right - it's just not a home without that thumpa, thumpa of a tail awag. ~hugs~


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First and foremost please let me say how sorry I am for your loss as I know personally the pain you are feeling in the pit of your stomach. I like many of the others on this forum have lost our best friends and when a post like yours comes across we really do feel your pain. I remember only too well the emptiness of a house without a golden. I knew early that after I lost my Arby to cancer that I needed a golden to greet me at the door. Within two weeks I had found Oakly to be my new golden boy. I have never forgotten my Arby and have shown Oakly her collar and picture often but by far the best decision I have ever made was to open the doors of my home to another golden delight. I hope that someday, when the time is right that you do too.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure the house seems so empty without your pups around. I hope that when the time is right, your heart will allow you to reach out again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. You loved her well, seeing to her needs above your emotions. Her love will never leave you. I hope you decide to share your heart with another someday, I'm sure she would want you to.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

psybass said:


> I lost my best friend today. Kelly was 13 years old and my constant companion. She has had arthritis for a long time but fell last night and couldn't walk. We took her to the vet today and found a tumor had destroyed much of the bone in her right knee and when she fell she fractured her leg. Due to the arthritis her other back leg just wasn't strong enough to hold her up. The options given to us were not anything we wanted to put her through, she's been too good a dog, so we let her go. We lost another golden who was 14 about two years ago. It seems very weird not to have them around. My wife and I don't know if we want to go through this again or not, but it just doesn't seem like home without a dog around. I feel kind of lost right now.


I'm so sorry. i want to say more, but everytime i type something it sounds so cliche. i truly am sorry for your loss of Kelly. take care, Denise


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds as if Kelly had the best life anyone could have given her. I would not make any decisions yet about whether or not to get another Golden. Just let time pass by and you will know later on what will be right for you.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

_I am so sorry for your loss, I have been there almost in the same situation. We lost our 14 year old a few years ago. he went in the legs and could not get up. The options open to us were not worth putting him through it. We let him go gently and pain free. It is the worst feeling in the world. We have Sam now who can never replace our boy, but she brings joy and happiness to our family and Skeeta's memories live on. You had a good long life with your baby, I will say a prayer for you all. I am sure one day you might be able to give a wonderful home to a new dog, we still grieve for Skeeta but not having another dog to have in our lives just left a huge hole in our family. It is not an easy decision. Only you will know when and if the time is right to get a new dog. In the meantime, cherish the memories you have and remember your baby with a smile._


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am terribly sorry to hear this sad news. I understand your pain. I lost Spencer to cancer a year and a half ago, he was just five. The pain lingers for such a long time.

I understand you not wanting to go through it again. Last May we went through a rescue and got Sampson. He has brought a lot of joy. Our hearts still hurt, but we find we always have room to love another.

I hope you will find peace. Hugs to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your friend and companion. As I read your posting it so reminded me of what we went threw her two months ago. I still well up when I think about her and we decided that we missed her so much, we jumped right back in and are in the process of raising another golden. Our new one isn't a replacement, she is a reminder that life goes on and the joy in the puppies eyes in the morning makes us both smile. She is only wanting love from us, so it seems to help us cope.

Take care and it will get better


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so.... sorry.

I don't have any experience to share but my thoughts are with you.

Take care.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

This is the first morning without her. The loss seems worse now. We had a morning routine. I take my meds, she takes hers and out the door we go, even if it was just to the back yard that's what we did. I don't quite know what to do with myself this morning. Thanks to everyone for their support. I know she's running and playing with her sister with that big Golden grin on her face. I feel like I've got a big hole in my soul.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Mornings and evenings will be the worst for a while. Hold onto your memories, and share your stories. I too joined a golden forum immediately after losting a beloved golden friend. I can't know exactly what you're feeling but I know similar pain.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

You will feel that way for some time. I know, when I lost Spencer I too was lost for some time. I really feel your pain. Give yourself time to grieve, let the tears flow. It takes time, a lot of time......again, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Kelly*

I am so sorry for your loss. I know your pain. My first golden passed away 2 yrs ago this coming Saturday. It was a very difficult time...I cried for days. I still had my choc lab girl but my house remained "golden-less" for 5 mo until I brought Jack home. It was probably the best thing that I could have done as it brought Sasha's memory to life. He did so many of the things that she did that it was almost uncanny. Now I also have Biscuit (another golden) and they bring such joy into my life. Again, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

First let me say how sorry I am that you lost your faithful companion. I think almost all of us on here can relate to what you are going through and its never easy. The pain and hurt never goes away but it does get easier. 
I always thought after I lost my black lab years ago, I would never go through it again, but then the vet I worked part time for, suggested a breeder that was one of his clients. And thus my love for golden retrievers began. Six goldens later, I can never imagine my life without a golden in it. They can never replace the dog you had; but they each have their own personality so that you appreciate the true joy they bring to you and the love they have for you and their total devotion to you.
Its hard and time may help you to get another. I know that first morning without my lab, I looked at his dog bed and just sobbed. I held him in my arms while my vet sent him to the bridge. Its one of the hardest things I ever had to do; but was glad I did. 
In time, I think you will want another furbaby in your life; but in the meantime, know that we are all here for you. 
Again, my sincerest sympathies for you. Know your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is truly a terrible pain. As the others have said, we do know how you feel. Even those who have not lost a dog can understand the love. I have lost many and it doesn't ever get easier. The pain seems unbearable, but the love they give us outshadows it as time passes.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

psybass said:


> This is the first morning without her. The loss seems worse now. We had a morning routine. I take my meds, she takes hers and out the door we go, even if it was just to the back yard that's what we did. I don't quite know what to do with myself this morning. Thanks to everyone for their support. I know she's running and playing with her sister with that big Golden grin on her face. I feel like I've got a big hole in my soul.


I know that feeling so well! Its an emptiness that nothing but time will fill and even then part of the hole stays open. I am so sorry for your loss. Words are just words right now so I am not going to say more except to know that your baby will always be with you in your heart even though she follows you on silent paws.

Do think about a puppy though ---- those goofy puppy grins can help fill SOME of the void

Prayers for you and your baby
Jazzys Mom, SunnyRose and Jasmine


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Each and every morning that comes with a gentle breeze and the sun warming the air around you will be a reminder of Kelly and the special love and bond you had with her. She's now healthy and out of pain and playing with my beloved Annie and all the rest of our dogs from the group here at GRF - playing with toal abandon and joy but keeping an eye out on the top of the hill overlooking the Bridge for the day you join her once again and never leave her side. Skyler, Daisey & Kady send special thoughts of comfort to you and your family and raise their voices in howling their loss to Kelly. Rest easy beautiful girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We have had to say goodbye to 3 of our precious goldens in the past years. It truly does leave a hole in your heart. It is possible that with some time you will want to have another golden to love but that new golden will have a different place in your heart. We are ALL here to support you and would love to hear about your angel when you feel you can.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I am soooo sorry for your loss - I know the awful pain it causes and that feeling like something's just been sucked out of you. You obviously gave her a good life and took the best care of her; when the time is right, you'll know it, and you'll bring another Golden into your life!


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

My wife and I have talked this morning and decided we can't have a house and yard this empty. We will "Golden up" again someday. We want to make sure we get the dog we are meant to have so we'll take our time. But rest assured this house will have the sound of puppy feet running around it again. Thanks to all who have posted. Its making a difference in a very difficult day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...

*Fragile Circle*

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 

Irving Townsend.​


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really sorry to hear your bad news about Kelly, she would have had the best life ever with you. And I too like so many on here have lost the best friend we could have ever had, when I lost Fred I never thought I could have ever had another, but I did, and it's all turned out for the best, Tom is now my other best buddie.
Words don't mean much, but we do know where you're coming from.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Please accept my sympathies as well, it must be so hard to bear.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to you and your family, such a terrible loss.

No matter how many years you have a dog, it's never enough. My family's dog Avery is going on 14 in a couple of months and she's not doing well, I'm very worried about her and still I can't emotionally face that she really could be gone from our lives soon. She's been in my life since I was a sophomore in high school.

There was a poem I had read on the net sometime ago written by a child, it said something to the effect that we're put on earth to learn how to be good and decent and b/c animals are born already knowing how to do that, they don't have to stay as long. I like the idea of that and I certainly do think my animals have made me a more compassionate person. They love us with every fiber of their being. 

I also happen to believe in the Rainbow Bridge, and therefore I believe we will all be together with our animals someday again. They are playing, swimming, barking, and eating all the bones and sticks they can until we come for them...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. If it would help, feel free to share stories or pictures of your goldens. May you find another golden that suits your family and helps heal your heart.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

The loss of your Kelly is unbearable. I'm so sorry. 

We lost our sweet docile angel Polly at 14 also. She also had arthritis and was going down hill. Even when she needed help getting up, her tail would thump the floor when she saw us in the morning. The day her tail was silent was the day we set her free. I feel your pain.

It took a long time before we got another Golden. Our lively, playful and obnoxious Penny is so different from Polly and yet that happy, loyal loving girl is in there...there are some things all Goldens have in common.

I wish you and your wife the best. And when you're ready, you'll be able to give another Golden a wonderful life in it's forever home.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

Kelly's tail never stopped wagging. When she was a pup her tail would wag so fast it moved her whole body. We used to call her "waggle butt" because it never stopped. I know she was in pain but she never denied us a thump of a tail. When I saw her face yesterday morning I knew the time was here. I'm sure she's fanning the breeze at the bridge right now. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about the sudden void in your life, I wish ther was something else to say, God bless you.
Greg


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

Today was a little better. We started to plan for our next bundle of joy. We are going to check out Golden rescues first. If we don't connect with that we'll contact a registered breeder about a puppy. We thought we'd start with a rescue because we aren't sure we have the energy and patience for puppy but that could change. You know what happens once you look into those cute little brown eyes. Once they make a contact with your eyes you are a gonner. We've been looking at videos of our girls and getting some great laughs. Their joy continues. Once again, all of the postings have been extremely helpful. Our vet even sent a nice card which was great.


----------



## GoldPup123 (Apr 26, 2007)

*My Deepest Apologies*

I am so sorry about your loss, and I can only imagine the pain you must be going through. It's amazing the way goldens can fill us with so much love and joy. It must be so hard, and I understand that you may not want to go through it again, but I truly think that getting another dog will help, at least a little, in easing the pain. Hope you will bring another golden into your life.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know what you are going through i lost my sole mate and best friend Meg on the 29 December 2006 and we all still miss her very much i still have Sadie who is a little darling and we now have another rescue for Sadie's sake she is Daisyshe missed Meg so much and still is missing her like us but she is getting on well with Daisy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your Golden was just a stunning beauty- in your avatar. I think it's wonderful you want to rescue a new friend in their honor.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I feel for you. We lost our Chester three weeks ago at age nine. We lost his uncle, Charlie, three years ago. They both had hemangiosarcoma. We do have Thunder, a three-year-old Golden. I'm still grieving for Chesty, but Thunder is such a comfort.

I hope and pray you will be comforted in your grieving.

Cheryl


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Heart Broken*

Hi i am glad its starting to get a bit better for you but as i read the post's tears are rolling down my face they certainly leave a bit hole in your heart.
I am just thankful i have Sadie and of course now Daisy.
I to think it will be nice when we meet again at Rainbow bridge.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Heart Broken*



Charliemaggie said:


> I feel for you. We lost our Chester three weeks ago at age nine. We lost his uncle, Charlie, three years ago. They both had hemangiosarcoma. We do have Thunder, a three-year-old Golden. I'm still grieving for Chesty, but Thunder is such a comfort.
> 
> I hope and pray you will be comforted in your grieving.
> 
> Cheryl


Thanks Cheryl 
Its nice to hear from other people that understand what you are going through.
I also had a golden called Charlie a few years ago we lost her suddenly as well.
Maggie


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my deepest condolences on the loss of kelly. Im so sorry.Take one day at a time. I lost my last Golden he was 14 years old.

I now have 3 all pets. You will go on to love again.

Big hugs


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. I feel so moved by your posts, the things you wrote about her. I am sure you and your wife will feel stronger and better soon. Take care.


----------



## lorrie29 (Mar 27, 2006)

I too am sorry to hear of your loss and glad to see that you are finding some comfort here and with your memories. I too lost my first golden, Murphy, in March of 2006 and it was truly heartbreaking and I can totally relate to that empty house feeling. Our house felt like it was missing something and by May of 2006 we got our second golden, Riley. He is a bundle of energy and such a love and I don't regret getting another one at all. All I can say is that you will know when the time is right for you. Take care.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this. My thoughts are with you and your wife.

Hooch


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

We may have a good chance to adopt a 4 year old sometime in the next week. She sounds like a good match. I was feeling kind of blue yesterday and the picture of Kelly we have on the computer desk suddenly moved about 2 inches. My wife looked at me and said, ""Did you see that". I'm glad she saw it too otherwise I would have checked myself into the psych unit I work at. What a great spirit she is!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kelly had a great life with you. My heart hurts to see another one gone. I hope that time helps to heal your pain. 

Please stay in touch on the board and share stories of Kelly. 

Again, my deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Honestly, I do believe they watch over us and send little messages. I have seen several signs from each of our special goldens over the years. You know I read somewhere that our goldens hope to leave with us the knowledge that having a golden in our lives is meant to be and if they did their job of loving us right we would eventually get another golden to share our lives. Kelly wants another golden to share their life with you and your family. Please keep us posted on the possibility of a new member in your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You will always miss your lost ones, but will find more than enough room in your heart for new members to your family. I lost my 12 1/2 year old irish Setter to bone cancer in his rear leg, just above his knee, 10 years come July. Like you, we decided no radical stuff, let him enjoy himself and when his quality of life would not be good, let him go and we did. I still miss that elegant graceful boy, as I do all the dogs I have lost.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

I got Kelly's ashes back today. It's good to have her home again. When our Sandy passed we planted a dogwood and put her under it. We plan to do the same for Kelly. One the lighter side we are getting a new girl to love tomorrow. She needed a forever home and by golly we're going to give it to her. Welcome to Lilla.


Sandy and Kelly at the Bridge


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Broken Hearted*

Hi its nice to get them home again i have all my old dogs ashes together with a small photo of them on top so i can look at them and think of the found memories we had.
I am so glad you are getting another dog.
The way i look at it that if we did not rescue them what would happen to them?
My little rescue dog Daisy has come on very well you would think she had been here for ever not just a few months.
Good luck with the new dog.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope your feeling better now and have another dog the house is not the same without them

Maggie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for loss. It is so hard when you lose your best friend. You will know when it is right to get a new baby. You gave your furbaby a great life and let her go for she wouldnt suffer. She is free of her pain now and is waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

We actually adopted two. They were the best of friends at their foster home.






Lilla

Girard (G-Dog)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am sorry for the pain you are going through.*

I have gone through this several times. May the pain ease as the days pass. Getting another Golden is a very personal decision. I suspect that you will know when and if the time is right. Take care.


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss....Like everyone else..I've felt the same emptiness of this kind of loss too. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ashes*



psybass said:


> I got Kelly's ashes back today. It's good to have her home again. When our Sandy passed we planted a dogwood and put her under it. We plan to do the same for Kelly. One the lighter side we are getting a new girl to love tomorrow. She needed a forever home and by golly we're going to give it to her. Welcome to Lilla.
> 
> 
> Sandy and Kelly at the Bridge


I know how you feel i wrote about losing my Meg on the 29th December 2006 abd we still had Sadie her bst friend well sadley we lost Sadie vey suddenly on the 25th july and it was so nice to get her Ashes back i miss her badly but at least with the Ashes home i feel she is here with me.
And i hope the new dogs are doing ok.
We will get another rescue for our other Daisy when the time is right.

Maggie


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

I understand that emptiness very well. I am just shy of a year since loosing my Nugget. I still feel that emptiness.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

We are so sorry for your loss, ((Hugs))
Nicci


----------

